# Aquarium safe paint for PVC??



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Krylon for Plastic is aquarium safe - give it plenty of time to dry.


----------



## Manolito (Jul 5, 2007)

> Krylon for Plastic is aquarium safe - give it plenty of time to dry.


Yeap...they are safe. Give it at least a week to dry.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with the krylon fusion spray paint. From my experience, I think that probably all of the spray paints are safe---once dry. But the krylon fusion definitely seems to be the most _*durable*_. Their "camo" colors seem to hold up the best--IME.

Worth the extra money......:thumbsup:

As an added thought: I have used painted items in the tank in slightly under 24hrs without a problem. I normally try to give stuff a couple of days (48hrs).


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

I was thinking about this exact question yesterday. There's something called vinyl dye that might be better than paint for some purposes. Instead of a coating, it penetrates into the plastic, so it would be impossible to chew off unless your pleco chews through the pipe itself.

Unfortunately, I don't know whether vinyl dye is nontoxic or where to buy it.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Apparently its an automotive product:

Google--vinyl dye 


I would assume its non-toxic when dry, but I would also assume its made for something like vinyl cloth, etc---upholstery type materials.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Naja002 said:


> Apparently its an automotive product:
> 
> Google--vinyl dye
> 
> I would assume its non-toxic when dry, but I would also assume its made for something like vinyl cloth, etc---upholstery type materials.


I looked a bit farther, and vinyl dye does work on hard pvc (aka polyvinyl chloride.)


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Back when I raced RCs we used to use Ritt dye on the vinyl parts to customize them. I wonder:
1) how it would hold up? 
2) is it aquarium safe?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used the vinyl dye spray alot, mostly on PC parts and other plastics, but never in an aquarium so far.

I've been considering spraying the blue-ish elbow next the spraybar on my xp3 with the stuff for the last week but havent as of yet.

The stuffs a great and durable product but the fumes are pretty potent while using and linger on the product for a long time afterwards.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I sprayed my spraybars I made out of PVC with Krylon Fusion satin black, 3-4 coats, and gave a good few days to dry. I have noticed though that it scratches off really easy? I think it said on the bottle no prep is needed but maybe I should have sanded the surface lightly. Dont know, its still in the tank though.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Let us know how it lasts.

Alternatively, when I was at Lowes the other day they had a bunch of sched 80 pvc that was predominantly grey with a few pieces in black.


----------



## jbolinger (Oct 13, 2007)

crazy loaches said:


> ... it scratches off really easy?


Which is why I am worried about my XXL Pleco chewing on it.

That thing must be nearly 20 years old! I almost lost it once when I got some fish from a new LFS---within a month half my fish were dead, including the Pleco's two 'brothers'.

Jim


----------

